
Ask HN: Have you tried HEY mail? - allard
What are your thoughts? Will you stay with it?
======
gregmorton
I tried it and yes, it's something.

Not sure it can handle thousands of emails and the UI doesn't look
"professional" but there's a lot of good ideas and after a while, I guess it
could be a new and effective way to use emails.

tldr: a work in progress :)

